# 03' Audi A6 1.8TQ Aftermarket radio, HELP!



## Norwegian Stig (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a 2003 Audi A6 1,8TQ wich uses the Audi concert radio. 
I bought a new Pioneer: MVH-X370BT

When I use the standard adapter cables that fcome with the aftermarket player, Nothing come up. The radio dosent start and obviously there is no sound. 


I read a lot on diffrent forums and they all said to get this:









I got the art from a audi shop close by, and installed it, but NOTHING happend as I tried this. The radio it self did not turn on still no sound. I also tried to switch the red and the yellow cables from the pinoeer player. Same result 

Any advice???

Additional pictures that may help you pro sound people:


----------

